# Super Exciting Weekend!



## Gizmo (15/11/13)

Busy pre-paring my bag to go in a Helicopter to Shambala Private Game Reserve this weekend with my Dad. Haven't been in Helicopter since I was a kid so really super amped! Will post lots of pictures on this thread for you guys. See you guys on Sunday and may you all have a super weekend!


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

Enjoy, enjoy! Don't forget to pack your vaping gear, and backup vaping gear! BTW, have noticed the step by step improvements to the forum you have been doing in the background - thank you, makes the experience that much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/11/13)

Thanks Matthee. Got 4 spare batteries, lots of juice. Refuse to have a vaping emergency hehe.

Yea I have been, thanks for noticing and will continue to do so. Glad to see our users are appreciating it. Makes my day thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (15/11/13)

Sounds awesome! Enjoy it Gizmo!


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/13)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/11/13)

@CraftyZA Green with envy I assume?? Just got back from dropping him off at his dads place and yeah I must admit I am absolutely Green with Envy too the lucky bugger!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @CraftyZA Green with envy I assume?? Just got back from dropping him off at his dads place and yeah I must admit I am absolutely Green with Envy too the lucky bugger!!!


Hahah, Exactly that! Of all the places I can escape to, the bush is my ultimate!!
You should have insisted to go along.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Hahah, Exactly that! Of all the places I can escape to, the bush is my ultimate!!
> You should have insisted to go along.


 
Lol they going with friends of his dads its all very exclusive and hush hush its the guys personal helicopter pilot flying them there and so on  I wasn't lucky enough to crack an invite its just him and his dad and another couple and then the pilot and the lady his dad is friends with! At R18 000.00 per person per night Im not surprised I didnt crack an invite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (15/11/13)

WOW!!! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/11/13)

He Just sent me these shots from the air!! Probably in an attempt to make me even more jealous!!! Haha Lucky bugger

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeKing (26/11/13)

Where are the photos Gizmo  you promised us photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

Yeah, what he said^^^^^^^^^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------

